# Ugh, seriously? Too young for knee pain...



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm 18, but I'm getting knee pain from riding. It's mostly in my right knee. 
My stirrups are kind of short, like jumper length, since I kept them long for a while but wanted to get used to the short length again. When I'm riding, the pain is all just above my right knee, but when I get off, it's REALLY bad below both knees. It's really hard to walk, even. 

Is there anything I can do to fix this, or prevent damage?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I started having knee pain when I was 12! I was also hit by a car, but there are high school athletes who mess up their knees at 16, 17 and under. Knees are one of the easiest things on the human body to mess up because they carry all of our weight and take the brunt of just about everything we do. 

You need to see your doctor, pronto. You may have an undiagnosed injury to your knees, or a condition that can be corrected with a brace, doing strengthening exercises or even stretches. 

One thing I will recommend to anyone with knee pain is taking a gelatin/collagen supplement. If you're brave, you can even just get the plain, unflavored gelatin powder from the grocery store, Knox brand. I do this and while dosing is not for the faint-hearted (I just dump 2 teaspoons, one at a time, on my tongue and guzzle water quickly to wash it down), it's certainly helped my joint pain even in a short time. 

But first, always see your doctor. Don't throw supplements or braces at it until you know what's wrong.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You need to go and see your doctor to arrange to see a specialist. Its possible that you have something going on in the joint that can be fixed with a simple operation
My husband is no teenager but he put up with knee pain for years until he got the courage to have it operated on, it was a really simple fix and no more pain. He wishes he'd done it years ago


----------



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

Well shoooooot. That would certainly suck! Can just a normal pediatrician send me on to a specialist? I'm probably going to have to make an appointment anyway since I've had an ear infection for two weeks that I'm supposed to follow up on if it doesn't go away.


----------

